# Pressure canners on glasstop stoves.



## Moby76065 (Jul 31, 2012)

I learned the hard way. I read that using my American Pressure Canner 921 on my glasstop stove would break the glass. Well i thought due to the weight or rough placement of the canner. Not so. After a dozen runs with the canner (exact number not known may be more) my glass top cracked. It will set me back $300.

So, I purchased one of these.
http://www.foodservicewarehouse.com/cadco/kr-s2/p1346902.aspx

It's an electric burner (1500 watts) that I can use to run my canner. $115. So my mistake cost me $400 total. Duhhh.

I'll let you know how the burner works out.

Moby


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Wow, Moby, sorry to hear that! Now I'm concerned....

The burner does look like a good option - I'll be interested to hear how it works out.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

We had a glass top stove & got away with canning on it several times but we knew our luck would eventually run out. Hubby finally got around to installing our gas stove, thankfully, before the glass broke. Let us know how the burner works out, I'm curious how long it takes to heat up.


----------



## Moby76065 (Jul 31, 2012)

One thing I did that may help you if you have a glasstop stove. I turned off the burner and went to bed leaving the canner on the stove. I normally moved the canner off the burner I was using. This may or may not have been a factor.
But I'll post a review of the electric burn I just ordered.


----------



## memrymaker (Dec 12, 2012)

I'll be interested to hear about your experience on the burner as well. Let us know how it goes!


----------



## professor (Nov 19, 2012)

I would like to know about the potable burner also - I have a glass top stove and don't want to break it - this would be perfect if it works.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Sorry to hear that. I used our glass top stove for 2 years and never had any issues. I just got my long desired propane stove last summer so I don't use the glass top for canning anymore.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

I wonder if moving the cannery was the biggest factor in cracking the glass stove top?

I've been fortunate (knock on wood!) and I've done a couple dozen batches of canning on my glass top stove. but I never move the cannery, I let it come down off of pressure and cool at it's own pace.

I was originally very worried about it, and even bought a jet cooker grill to use with my BBQ propane tanks, that was only $35... but after deciding to get my toe wet in the pool and not having any trouble I've been working on the glass stove top ever since. if it breaks it's totally my fault, they said dont do it, and I'm doing it anyways... then I'll buy a stove with metal damn grills


----------



## Moby76065 (Jul 31, 2012)

Well I've used the new burner several times and it works extreamly well. An advantage of this product (for my prepping needs) is that should I lose power (some huricane Sandy vitims are still without power) I can run this hot plate with my 2000 watt generator which is very quite.

It takes about 30 minuets to get the American Pressure Canner 931 up to temp and all goes well after that. I love the cast iron surface. Even heat. All in all an expensive lesson. This product is a welcome piece of equipment.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Thanks for the report-back on it. I have been waiting to hear how well it works - I love the idea of the cast-iron cook-top!


----------



## OutRidingFences (Sep 13, 2012)

I might look in to getting one of those. I have a glass top too, and don't use it for canning. I do all my canning outdoors with propane. It would, however, be nice to have something for inside when the weather doesn't cooperate!


----------



## Moby76065 (Jul 31, 2012)

OutRidingFences said:


> I might look in to getting one of those. I have a glass top too, and don't use it for canning. I do all my canning outdoors with propane. It would, however, be nice to have something for inside when the weather doesn't cooperate!


I can highly recommend it. Stainless Steel housing, cast iron plate, well built and definately gets the job done. I've not a single complaint.


----------



## professor (Nov 19, 2012)

Thanks for getting back to us! I definitely think this is the way I want to go. I know this is crazy, but I have taken care of a few burn patients who had a propane tank explode and burn them - I am very gunshy with propane because of that. It's stupid, all the cases were freak events, but it still bothers me to be up close and personal! I will feel much more comfortable with this type of set-up. That's what I like about you guys - you have a question - someone will answer it for you!


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I see that they have a two-burner option as well ( http://www.foodservicewarehouse.com/cadco/cdr-2cfb/p1346882.aspx ) ... do you think that the single is more than enough or would the two-burner unit be that much more usable?


----------



## Gravlore (Dec 10, 2011)

Was looking for a nice single unit like this one. Will be purchasing one for my All American 941. Thanks for the link and the updates.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

I wonder how that 2 burner one works, 2 plugs? Either that or they reduce the wattage because there is no way to run 3000 watts through one plug.
No local stores have a 1500 watt element but the two burners are all that much, split up between both.


----------



## Fairchild534 (Feb 16, 2013)

OutRidingFences said:


> I might look in to getting one of those. I have a glass top too, and don't use it for canning. I do all my canning outdoors with propane. It would, however, be nice to have something for inside when the weather doesn't cooperate!


I'm a newby to canning but want to do it out of doors. How do you gauge temp with propane? Any important tips?


----------



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

Fairchild534 said:


> I'm a newby to canning but want to do it out of doors. How do you gauge temp with propane? Any important tips?


The pressure canner has a press/temp gauge, so all you really need to know about your propane burner temperature is whether the level you set it at INCREASES or DECREASES the temp/press gauge on the canner.


----------



## SNMILLICAN (Jan 20, 2013)

*Took your advice*



Moby76065 said:


> I learned the hard way. I read that using my American Pressure Canner 921 on my glasstop stove would break the glass. Well i thought due to the weight or rough placement of the canner. Not so. After a dozen runs with the canner (exact number not known may be more) my glass top cracked. It will set me back $300.
> 
> So, I purchased one of these.
> http://www.foodservicewarehouse.com/cadco/kr-s2/p1346902.aspx
> ...


Purchased one of the hot plates bc I have a glass top .. And also bc I figured I could use it to can when SHTF with my solar panels instead of having to worry about having fuel :2thumb:


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

We have a glass top and have never had trouble. Perhaps we're running on borrowed time. We did just come into the posession of a boxwood stove from Harbor freight for a pretty steep discount. Our neighbor works there and scored us the display model for a little over $100. Our neighbors have 2 of these stoves and can on them. I'm not sure how easy it'll be to keep the heat steady but we're going to give it a try here this spring, if not before.

As an aside, these folks also make maple syrup on their boxwood stoves and we'll be having pancakes and venison breakfast sausage with homemade syrup tomorrow.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Jason said:


> we'll be having pancakes and venison breakfast sausage with homemade syrup tomorrow.


What time is breakfast?  We're up to about 5 dozen eggs again after dehydrating 4 dozen a few weeks ago. Should be able to make a pretty good size omelet with 5 dozen eggs.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Breakfast was amazing. We went to the Strip District in Pittsburgh on Thursday, which is basically a wholesale market district. I got 2 pounds of Special Gourmet Roast coffee from my favorite coffee roastery. That coffee with home made deer sausage and homemade syrup on the pancakes was heaven on a plate.

I've been watching my food intake and exercising again so I eat mostly scrambled eggs for breakfast. This breakfast was a real treat for me.

Sorry to hijack the thread.


----------

